

The most important programming languages for the web? - johnvejnoska

What would you pick if you could only learn / know three programming languages?
======
josegonzalez
PHP, Ruby, Python. All of these translate into other languages, and with
multiple ways of interpreting/compiling them, you get both the flexibility of
an interpreted language and the speed of a compiled language.

------
Tangaroa
For "the web"? HTML, CSS, and Javascript. If HTML doesn't count as a real
programming language, add SQL. You might be looking for an answer along the
lines of a backend language like PHP, ASP, or JSP, but they all fill the same
need of producing HTML code based on whatever data you have in the system.

If I could only know three languages in general, I would choose Python for a
high-level structured language, C for a low-level structured language, and
Lisp for a different way of thinking about problems.

~~~
johnvejnoska
I should of phrased the question better - I was thinking backend languages -
my list is Python, C, and ? Was thinking of another language to learn ...

